# Billing for Albuterol on pre and post Spirometry



## Lori Doll (Feb 29, 2012)

Question

Can I bill for the medication that would be used after the pre bronchodilation on CPT code 94060?  I was not able to see that code included the drug.  Before we got the drug at no charge.

We have to buy the drug now. 


Thank you for your time.


Lori Doll, CPC, CPMA


----------

